# baking soda butterscotch syrup recipe?



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all!

im trying to make butterscotch syrup and im curious as to what is the baking soda used for in the recipe? i see some recipes containing baking soda wherelse some do not. Does anyone know whats the purpose of baking soda in it? I understand glucose syrup is to make it thicker and very syruppy lol! 

Cheers ^^


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Not sure why bicarbonate in syrup other then to alter the PH factor. I add cream of tartar to mine to stop crystals I make mine with 2 parts sugar to one part water and then add corn syrup depending how thick I want it.


----------



## drammer (Mar 30, 2009)

I usually add baking soda when I am making poppycock. The baking soda is added after the candied syrup is cooled a bit and before it is mixed with the popcorn and nuts and baked. As mentioned I think it makes the syrup not crystallize and, to my eyes, increases volume as the soda does it's thing with the acids. 
The candied syrup would roughly be the same as a butterscotch syrup but taken to the ball stage and beyond when baked. 
Sort of the same idea for sponge toffee I'd think.
So you would probably get a no crystals and more mass using baking soda.


----------



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

ED BUCHANAN : oh i understand the cream of tartar part coz its acidic...speaking of which..in that case, it would have the same effect as adding lemon while making a caramel sauce rite? so i can replace the lemon juice with some cream of tartar in the caramel sauce recipe since it has the effect? sorry im just picking out random facts from my brain !

DRAMMER : oo..icic! no wonder! true true! baking soda's reaction with acids! LOL! oh well..guess i gotta try a butterscotch recipe with and without the baking soda to really see the effect  arghh...the never ending questions in culinary LOL!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Another lip when making toppins and syrups. Try not to stir any of them and make them splash. As when they hit the top sides of the pot they will crysytalize and possibly fall into syrup when you are taking out of pan.


----------



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL! ooh yea! that too ;D! definitely wouldn want the sugar crystals to get back into the syrup -_-"! i heard it can ruin the whole syrup rite? LOL! gotta learn to be gentle with it !


----------

